# Table saw plug/breaker size



## spawwwks (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey guys I’m a newbie in the trade first year. So to wire this table saw to work properly(115 volts) I would need a 20 amp plug and 20 amp breaker right? With 12/2 wire?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd use a 30 and #12. Yes, it's code compliant. Since you're an apprentice, you should have access to a codebook so you can look at articles 430 and 240 to see that using #12 with a 30 amp breaker is legal with a motor. 

That motor doesn't have any overload protection. Article 430 states that O/L is required so you'll need to provide it separately. A single phase motor starting switch with O/L built in would be the easiest. I usually use the Square D 2510 class.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

micromind said:


> I'd use a 30 and #12. Yes, it's code compliant. Since you're an apprentice, you should have access to a codebook so you can look at articles 430 and 240 to see that using #12 with a 30 amp breaker is legal with a motor.
> 
> That motor doesn't have any overload protection. Article 430 states that O/L is required so you'll need to provide it separately. A single phase motor starting switch with O/L built in would be the easiest. I usually use the Square D 2510 class.


OP is in Canada...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

spawwwks said:


> Hey guys I’m a newbie in the trade first year. So to wire this table saw to work properly(115 volts) I would need a 20 amp plug and 20 amp breaker right? With 12/2 wire?
> View attachment 154062


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. Here's a link to help you do this quickly. 
Thank you.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

micromind said:


> I'd use a 30 and #12. Yes, it's code compliant. Since you're an apprentice, you should have access to a codebook so you can look at *section 28* to see that using #12 with a 30 amp breaker is legal with a motor.
> 
> That motor doesn't have any overload protection. *section 28* states that O/L is required so you'll need to provide it separately. A single phase motor starting switch with O/L built in would be the easiest. I usually use the Square D 2510 class.


Canadianized it for you!
Ideally I would wire it with a 20A breaker and #14 wire at 230V. At 115V, a #12 will work for wire and the 30A breaker is a good start. By code you could put it on a 40A breaker if you needed too, but good luck finding one.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Viggmundir said:


> Canadianized it for you!
> Ideally I would wire it with a 20A breaker and #14 wire at 230V. At 115V, a #12 will work for wire and the 30A breaker is a good start. By code you could put it on a 40A breaker if you needed too, but good luck finding one.


So no over load protection is required in Canada? our SH’s carry 40/2 breakers, they are also on eBay.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Viggmundir said:


> Canadianized it for you!
> Ideally I would wire it with a 20A breaker and #14 wire at 230V. At 115V, a #12 will work for wire and the 30A breaker is a good start. By code you could put it on a 40A breaker if you needed too, but good luck finding one.


Being a grunt it’s been awhile since I had my head into code but aren’t we supposed to multiply the fla (18A if it’s going to be 120v) by 125% and go with the minimum ga conductor/ocd above that? In that case it’d be #10&30A ocd?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Phillipd said:


> Being a grunt it’s been awhile since I had my head into code but aren’t we supposed to multiply the fla (18A if it’s going to be 120v) by 125% and go with the minimum ga conductor/ocd above that? In that case it’d be #10&30A ocd?


I would run ten Guage. But more likely I'd put a 240 receptacle in, that's a big shop saw so it's not getting moved around all over the place.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Reality is it will probably hold on a 20A because a saw isn't fully loaded for very long at a time.

Very similar to a 13-15A circ saw or mitre saw with a factory 5-15p cord plug.

In my shop, I'd wire it for 240v with a 6-15p or 6-20p.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Viggmundir said:


> Canadianized it for you!
> Ideally I would wire it with a 20A breaker and #14 wire at 230V. At 115V, a #12 will work for wire and the 30A breaker is a good start. By code you could put it on a 40A breaker if you needed too, but good luck finding one.


Thanks!

I missed that point........lol.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Take your motor ampacity and multiply by 125% and that will tell you what ampacity you need for your wire. Assuming the motor has overload protection built in then you can use an overcurrent protective device at 250% for the nec. I bet it is similar for the CEC, if not then canada is wrong...LOL


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Take your motor ampacity and multiply by 125% and that will tell you what ampacity you need for your wire. Assuming the motor has overload protection built in then you can use an overcurrent protective device at 250% for the nec. I bet it is similar for the CEC, if not then canada is wrong...LOL


A single phase dual voltage motor with built in O/Ls will have 7 (or more) leads. This one has 6 so no built in O/L.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

micromind said:


> A single phase dual voltage motor with built in O/Ls will have 7 (or more) leads. This one has 6 so no built in O/L.


The wiring diagram looked a little off, now I know why.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea @Dennis Alwon it is the same for Canada.
@spawwwks I would be surprised if this saw didn’t need a motor starter with OL protection. The saw usually comes with a starter.


----------



## spawwwks (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey guys thanks for all the replies so far. Gotta be honest not really sure what to do still with the mixed answers but I think I should provide more info to see what I’m dealing with here. So this is in a garage. The saw has a 15a plug attached to it already. (See pic) all the receptacles in the garage are 15a. There is a receptacle in the garage that is supplying a compressor. Still not sure what the best route to take here is.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Couple of questions
1. Is this for you? If so just run it on what you have.
2. Does it have a starter or switch installed?
2. Terminology. You said you would need a "I would need a 20 amp plug and 20 amp breaker right? With 12/2 wire"
This is why you got a variety of answers, You talk Plug when I guess you meant receptacle. If it was Plug then it would be 12/3 cord not 12/2 wire. 


spawwwks said:


> Hey guys I’m a newbie in the trade first year. So to wire this table saw to work properly(115 volts) I would need a 20 amp plug and 20 amp breaker right? With 12/2 wire?


Get used to questions that is how you learn, the more information you give up front is better then we don't have to guess.
Good job asking the questions here and not just guessing.

Cowboy


----------



## RyanS (Feb 27, 2021)

That plug end is incorrect, It’s a replacement plug that’s not a factory end. Replace it with the correct one. 

Use your code book
14-104 2)
then
Diagram 1

That should be all you need to figure this out. Let us know what you determine!


----------



## spawwwks (Feb 20, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> Couple of questions
> 1. Is this for you? If so just run it on what you have.
> 2. Does it have a starter or switch installed?
> 2. Terminology. You said you would need a "I would need a 20 amp plug and 20 amp breaker right? With 12/2 wire"
> ...


First and foremost thanks for the reply I need all the help i can get . Sorry for the confusion from my initial post. 
1. It is for my buddy in a garage. it just keeps tripping the breaker with what it currently has. A 15a cord end as shown in my attached pic. The cord wire is 14awg. 
2. It has a switch installed.
3. Yeah i meant what kind of receptacle do i need to install for this saw. I really just don’t know what this needs to run properly. What kind of cord end? What size of wire, what kind of receptacle. Oh man. so many questions.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

spawwwks said:


> First and foremost thanks for the reply I need all the help i can get . Sorry for the confusion from my initial post.
> 1. It is for my buddy in a garage. it just keeps tripping the breaker with what it currently has. A 15a cord end as shown in my attached pic. The cord wire is 14awg.
> 2. It has a switch installed.
> 3. Yeah i meant what kind of receptacle do i need to install for this saw. I really just don’t know what this needs to run properly. What kind of cord end? What size of wire, what kind of receptacle. Oh man. so many questions.


What brand of panel?


----------

